# ASUS CT-479 Pentium M Adapter



## Urlyin (Sep 18, 2005)

We are taking a look at the ASUS CT-479 Adapter which allows you to use an Intel Mobile Processor in your desktop. This Socket 478 to Socket 479 converter is considerably less expensive than the native Socket 479 boards. With this adapter you can turn that old ASUS 865P/875P mobo into a serious gaming machine. The OCZ DDR Booster is reviewed along with the ASUS CT-479 Adapter.

*Show full review*


----------



## Keiki (Oct 6, 2005)

1 question, why would I switch to a Pentium M processor? Aren't Pentium 4 CPUs faster?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2005)

look at the benchmarks .. pentium 4 is just more mhz ..


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, in fact the next generation of Intel's processors are based on the M.

I have a P4C800 Deluxe.  Of course, it's not supported!  I dunno why Asus hasn't released a BIOS update for this as I assume it's similar to the P4C800-E Deluxe.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 7, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Yeah, in fact the next generation of Intel's processors are based on the M.
> 
> I have a P4C800 Deluxe.  Of course, it's not supported!  I dunno why Asus hasn't released a BIOS update for this as I assume it's similar to the P4C800-E Deluxe.



double check ASUS site  .... think there is a beta BIOS  for it


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 7, 2005)

I have read few reviews on this set-up and was wondering if you had any problems getting that FSB over 162, which seems to be the limit for the M's. What multiplier/FSB settings did you use? What are the options in the bios with the adapter ? I was also wondering what temps did you get and do you think liquid cooled would help clock even higher I max my 3.2C @ 26C and its at 1.70v (default is 1.5v SL792)

Ive been thinking of that upgrade from my 3.2C@4.0( maxes out @4250), P4C800-E ,activecooled 4x512 CorsairXL 2,3,3,6@250 1:1(will do 2,2,2,5@258@3.3v OCZbooster 1Gig XL),XFX6800GT 425/1220, OCZ520PowerStream , PromiseSX4:256mg 4x36G Raptors RAID0, liquid cooled CPU/NB/GPU. I know the "M" would give me a 30% increase in frame rates. It puts Intel on par with FX55 or better.

PS4C800-E is supported with BIOS's 1021,1022 and final 1023 ( for thoughs who need to read it again)


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I have read few reviews on this set-up and was wondering if you had any problems getting that FSB over 162, which seems to be the limit for the M's. What multiplier/FSB settings did you use? What are the options in the bios with the adapter ? I was also wondering what temps did you get and do you think liquid cooled would help clock even higher I max my 3.2C @ 26C and its at 1.70v (default is 1.5v SL792)
> 
> Ive been thinking of that upgrade from my 3.2C@4.0( maxes out @4250), P4C800-E ,activecooled 4x512 CorsairXL 2,3,3,6@250 1:1(will do 2,2,2,5@258@3.3v OCZbooster 1Gig XL),XFX6800GT 425/1220, OCZ520PowerStream , PromiseSX4:256mg 4x36G Raptors RAID0, liquid cooled CPU/NB/GPU. I know the "M" would give me a 30% increase in frame rates. It puts Intel on par with FX55 or better.
> 
> PS4C800-E is supported with BIOS's 1021,1022 and final 1023 ( for thoughs who need to read it again)



I wanted to be a little more specific in terms of BIOS settings and setup. But I felt there had already been alot of reviews on the PMs and didn't want to get to deep and bore the readers. I thought something short, comparing the two setups benchmarks would spark more interest.

If you've read other reviews you'd know the 533mhz Dothans oc the best. The 400mhz Dothans  end with a xx5 with the 533mhz ending with an xx0, for instance my PM 750=533mhz. I didn't have problems until 195mhz in the BIOS at which one more mhz ment no boot, even at the highest vcore setting of 1.6v. I found 1.48v was the highest I needed to go to be stable. ASUS seems to have applied different BIOS settings with updates for different MOBOs and for the beta BIOS 1008(P4P800-E) I'm using, a CPU multiplier would have made a world of difference, everything else is there. Those that can set 200mhz in the BIOS get all the memory dividers 5:4-3:2-1:1, plus the ASUS mem tweaks. Since those were not available I was left with 1:1-4:5 and if I dropped below 133mhz to 132mhz in the BIOS I can get 3:2 but was just to flakey.  So I worked the 4:5 and the FSB as high as it would go using SYStool to change the multi I found 13x205 was the best I could get with the TCCD memory so I went with 1:1. I tried different multi and the FSB just wouldn't scale like a P4, for instance dropping to 10x multi it wouldn't do over 170FSB and then 11x stopped at around 185 and so on. Of course I oc'ed like I did with the P4 with laxed mem timings until I noticed tighter mem timings seemed to help out. The tightest I could get was 2-4-4-8 and if you look in he review under test systems it'll tell you the mem timings and FSB. Then I thought if I wasn't going to do the vmods I could use the Booster. After the Booster install and higher voltage to the mem I could get tighter timings and my oc increased using the CPU multi. I dropped to 12x multi and was able to oc to 230FSB, but after an hour of testing it would lock up. So I ended up 12x225 2-3-3-5 stable. I can say that this setup smokes my 3.2e even when I had it on another ASUS board at 4.0ghz running at 286mhz FSB.

For temps 31c at idle and 40c max load using water on the PM 750 & GPU.Using Liquid cooling can increase the oc and your miles may very, but over all cooler temps will extend the life of the processor ... but for the cost the PM does make for a great low cost upgrade for those on a tight budge ... looks like your set, all you need is the adapter and PM ...


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 11, 2005)

Some benchies with the X800XTPE oc'ed 

35214


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 4, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Some benchies with the X800XTPE oc'ed
> 
> 35214



For those that might be interested you can use the P4P800SE BIOS on the P4P800-E and gain the CPU multi in the BIOS. You have to use the old AFUDOS flash tool and you lose the Promise SATA controller, everything else works .... now the CPU scales like it should  thanks to Txag on xtremesystems for posting ...


----------

